

84.66 MPG: Toyota Yaris Diesel Wins 2008 MPG Marathon - MikeCapone
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/10/13/toyota-yaris-aygo-win-world-mpg-marathon-with-80-mpg/

======
bdfh42
Not quite sure what a "TreeHugger" post is doing on HN but I must say the
Toyota Yaris is a great car. We have one of the current diesel models and use
it for all of our running about. It turns in an effortless 60+ MPG with no
attempt on our part to conserve fuel. 84 MPG is a bit of a challenge - I might
give it a go when next we fill the car up.

------
mleonhard
Those mean bloggers copied Toyota's press release and didn't provide a link to
it. Can I take back my click, please?

